# Ripsaw-considering buying one-question



## Rosss (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a line on a ripsaw chainsaw powered portable bandsaw mill that I may buy. 

The manufacturer has gone out of business, so accessing new parts is not possible.

How likely am I to need new parts? What does wear out on these? What do I need to watch for, wear wise, in accessing the ripsaw I may buy?

Anything I should know about these units?

Thanks


----------



## sonny580 (Oct 20, 2018)

You need to clarify which you need info on , A chinsawmill OR a bandsawmill!---two different animals here! thanks; sonny580


----------



## Franny K (Oct 20, 2018)

Sounds to me like Ripsaw is the brand of a band saw mill powered by a chainsaw power head. There are swing blade mills powered by a chainsaw powerhead so why not. Maybe someone will come along familiar with a ripsaw bandsaw.

I suspect parts from other manufacturers could be adapted. These (I am guessing a small manual mill here) portable band mills are pretty much made from off the shelf components and steel stock and welding. The thing that holds the band be it a roller or a sandwich wound be the main thing I would expect. The band wheels themselves will need new insert belts or re crowned eventually. Blade lube parts might be another thing, an oops making repairs necessary might be the most likely.


----------



## DSW (Oct 20, 2018)

A Ripsaw is a small portable band mill that runs off a chainsaw head. Bit of a rare bird. No personal experience with one but it'd have to be a pretty good deal for me to bite. It wouldn't be impossible to source/fab replacement parts as they're a pretty simple concept, but it could definitely soak up some time, money, and patience.


----------



## Rosss (Oct 20, 2018)

Here is a link to the product on the manufacturer website.
The home page gives info that they are not in business but the rest of the pages are still there.

http://www.ripsaw.com/ripsaw.html

There are a few threads on arboristsite about them, if you put ripsaw in the search.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 21, 2018)

I wouldn't buy one... They had too many varied problems and now that they are out of business it's even worse...

SR


----------



## dallasm1 (Oct 21, 2018)

its a niche device. We used it to cut bevel siding, worked great as you can adjust the cut for the bevel. The kerf is tiny so there is less waste. It is heavy, noisy, dusty and needs regular adjustment and is hard on the back. When they were new they were expensive, especially with a quality stihl or husky head. We used an 044. Today if I needed this kind of cut, I would spend a few extra bucks and get the Horror Fright band mill when it is on sale. less than 2k delivered. This is of course if you cant afford a real band mill.


----------

